# Coffeebeanshop postage offer



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that coffee bean shop are doing a flat rate postage of £2.50 +vat on all orders over the next couple of weeks.

If you couple that with their promo coffee offer of 4x250g bags for £15.99, you get 4 fresh bags of coffee delivered to your door for less then £20!

Promo coffee here

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/coffee-promo-bundle-p-1073.html

A bargain in my opinion


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Smokey Barn deserve a mention too. Their bags are now 300grm for same price. Postage is £3.00 for orders up to three packs which is great value. Going to give them a go.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Smoky barn and coffee bean shop are next on my list. How do they compare?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rave always do free next day on orders above £25


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Received some coffee from Smoky Barn last week and was very impressed with the service. The coffee was roasted that day and outside my door the following morning. Let it rest for a week and now currently drinking their Columbian which is extremely well-rounded and flavourful. A good test case as Columbian is frequently mediocre at best. Will certainly be reordering and will also give Coffee Bean Shop a try.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I've tried HasBean, union roasted, smokey barn and a few supermarket ones... I've enjoyed pretty much everything but always like to try new beans. I think I'll go for the ones that I linked as the price is pretty good for 4 bags


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Coffeebeanshop are my favoured roaster, excellent service in my experience.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Union are expensive both in bean and postage.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I went for the 4 bags that I posted in the original link and have to say that the early indications are excellent. I got all our bags within 48hrs PLUS a free bag of beans as a taster







very very happy indeed. The bag wasn't full size but I reckon that it is probably 100g. Excellent customer service.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I placed an online order for the four-bag promo offer yesterday around 3.00 pm and they have just been delivered along with a free taster pack of Peruvian beans. Terrific service in every respect!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

we should compile a list of suppliers where you can get a kilo of coffee for sub £20









extract - original £15 for 1kg and £3.50 postage

Rave - Signature £12.50 for 1kg and £3 (ish) postage

hasbean - careful buying could get you 4x bags and postage for sub £20


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Problem is, if the market gets driven by who's the cheapest then the quality of your coffee will reduce.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think we have to distinguish between cheap and good value. For those of us making coffee at home every day, and not selling those drinks for profit, spending £22-25 a kilo on coffee is pretty hard to swallow. Value has to drive the home user a little, especially when treating coffee as a consumable, like milk, tea or soap powder.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

gmason said:


> I placed an online order for the four-bag promo offer yesterday around 3.00 pm and they have just been delivered along with a free taster pack of Peruvian beans. Terrific service in every respect!


You willl love the Peruvian Yanesha, lovely flavour!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

The main issue I find is with postage. As I order smaller but more often, I'm getting hit harder by shipping costs. The problem for the domestic user is the fact they don't get through as much coffee as the commercial user. Therefore buying in bulk which is often much cheaper can't be justified where freshness of beans would have to be sacrificed.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm finding that i get through a 250g back every 4 days or so, mostly because for now, i'm working at home.

as a result a 1kg bag would last me about 3 weeks perhaps. Certainly within the timeframe of it being fresh enough. So i'll likely be looking for suppliers that can do me good rates on 1kg bags.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Likewise. Danger of being on the ceiling by lunchtime! The distraction of all those unopened bags doesn't help.


----------

